

Short-Term Memory and Web Usability - brlewis
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/short-term-memory.html

======
brlewis
The best UI talk I ever attended was by a psychologist talking about memory.
We got to the end and I realized he never talked about computers the whole
time, even though it was at a UI conference.

